# Two Adult pits free to good homes



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

I have 2 APBT's I am giving to GOOD homes. Both are UKC registered. 1 male and 1 female. The male had a health problem in the past with an issue called Laryngeal Paralysis. He developed it around 6 months old. The breeder informed me that none of the other pups had this issue. I had the dog taken to the vet several times to rule out any sort of throat infection or anything else... once they nailed down what it was he was operated on by a specialist they did an excellent job with the operation and you cannot even see the scar on the neck where the incision was made. The anesthesia however did not mix well with him and for a while he could only take about 10 or 20 steps and then would have to lay down because his back legs would get almost tied up so he CANNOT under ANY circumstances except life or death be put under again and the vet has confirmed this. He is now fine though and has no more issues other than he breathes a little loud when he is winded from exercise.

The female I got from the breeder because he knew she was my favorite dog of his and so he sent her to me because of the issue with the male. She has been bred 2 times, but is not yet spayed. I considered selling her to a guy local to me that breeds, but she is a good dog who needs attention and not to be bred 2 or 3 more times that is just to much. With those two dogs and my other and then my fiance' having 2 other dogs ... 5 is just to many. She is actually giving up her Cocker Spaniel as well because we are getting married in 3 months and getting a small house.

Both of the dogs came from Viking Kennels (who is not active anymore due to moving and getting re-established) They are mostly Gaff bloodlines.

Both of these dogs love people, are not people aggressive, the male tends to be a little food aggressive with other animals, but has never shown any sort of that towards people. They are both up to date on shots including lymes vaccinations and heartworm medicine (Ivomec)

If anyone is interested, please post here or message me. I am in no way looking to make a profit on either of them and the male has cost me over 3000.00 in his cost and the cost of the surgery, x-rays, vet visits, other medicines, etc etc. The female WILL NOT leave my possesion until spayed. She has been bred 2 times and that is enough and it is time for her to get the attention she needs and not the attention of being a puppy machine. I am on the Eastern Shore of Md and prefer anyone interested to be at least semi local to me... Md, De, Va, etc.

The male a bit younger, actually have better pics I can post upon request of him, they are just on my camera which is in my other car.










The female.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Did tyou tell the breeder you are placing the dogs? many times they will help you place them.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Great point Lisa.... I would check back in with them. Good breeders are willing to take back any pup that they produce to insure a quality home.


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

well I have tried to contact him, but his website is gone, email is also gone and phone number is shut off. I tried looking his name up and calling all of the ones in the area where he moved and none of them were him so yes I did try multiple times to contact him. I was hoping I could find him at least for the female if nothing else. I'm not going to send them to the pound or anything, just look for good homes for them until I find the right one, so no worries on them being homeless.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They are both beautiful.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Who is the breeder? maybe someone knows or can get a hold of him. Just a thought


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Guitarist302008 said:


> well I have tried to contact him, but his website is gone, email is also gone and phone number is shut off. I tried looking his name up and calling all of the ones in the area where he moved and none of them were him so yes I did try multiple times to contact him. I was hoping I could find him at least for the female if nothing else. I'm not going to send them to the pound or anything, just look for good homes for them until I find the right one, so no worries on them being homeless.


We have no doubt you'll hold out for the right home...why else would you post them up in a place like this? To find the right kind of people for you dogs  That's a bummer that the breeder poofed on ya. I hope you find them loving homes. I'm trying to rehome an adult female as well.. it's tough, so I know what you're going through!


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

yeah, well he had tried to contact me before he was gone, I think to see if I wanted to buy any of the dogs he had. I'm pretty sure the economy didn't help and he also wanted to get out of Florida as soon as he could... I was thinking he could have had possibly some family problems as well because he got out of it so quick after being into breeding for 15 or so years. It was a strange situation.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

A Florida breeder huh... what's the name of the dude? I'll see if there's anything i can work out on my end.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

The other thing you can try is contacting the UKC, they may or maynot have updated contact info for the breeder.
G/L placing out your two.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

you might want to post them on the gaff message board as well and maybe someone there has contact info for William. I know a few there have had dogs from him in the past!

They are cuties! I hope you find them awesome homes.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude if I was any closer I would SOOOO take that precious little female in (but we're in Ok) ! I love both of their markings they look like theyre happy in your home! Good luck getting everything sorted out!


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

NEELA said:


> A Florida breeder huh... what's the name of the dude? I'll see if there's anything i can work out on my end.


His name is William May.


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> you might want to post them on the gaff message board as well and maybe someone there has contact info for William. I know a few there have had dogs from him in the past!
> 
> They are cuties! I hope you find them awesome homes.


Thanks, yeah I may post something over there. William is a great guy and I would like to offer him the dogs back first.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Not trying to be funny but i hope you are placing them on alter agreement. They are both really nice dogs, I'll try to spread the word see if anyone I know is looking for pets. I so hate to see folks post free pits (this draws all the wrong people) I do know a few folks near va so I'll make a few post and calls. There is no rush on finding them a home is it?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

redsky said:


> Not trying to be funny but i hope you are placing them on alter agreement. They are both really nice dogs, I'll try to spread the word see if anyone I know is looking for pets. I so hate to see folks post free pits (this draws all the wrong people) I do know a few folks near va so I'll make a few post and calls. There is no rush on finding them a home is it?


They said the female will be spayed b/f leaving thier home, but the male can only be put under in emergency situations.


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

redsky said:


> Not trying to be funny but i hope you are placing them on alter agreement. They are both really nice dogs, I'll try to spread the word see if anyone I know is looking for pets. I so hate to see folks post free pits (this draws all the wrong people) I do know a few folks near va so I'll make a few post and calls. There is no rush on finding them a home is it?


No there isn't a rush... I appreciate the help.


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

bump... if anyone is interested feel free to send me a PM or inquire here.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry i missed that bit of info and thanks for pointing it out I tend to skim the messages. I emailed some friends that are in VA to see if they have room or interested in adding one or both. Will let you know when I hear back from them.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Have you tried working out keeping all the dogs ? We have 5 pits {2 male 3females} and 2 little furries in a 2 bedroom 2 flat. The boys stay in the basement { crated} and the girls and furries stay upstairs with us. It can get a little hectic especially at walkie time but I consider it controlled chaos. The girls have crates if they get too crazy, but most of the time they chill. The boys get to play with girls {1 at a time} in the yard 2xs a day.It can be done but they can be a handful


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

redsky said:


> sorry i missed that bit of info and thanks for pointing it out I tend to skim the messages. I emailed some friends that are in VA to see if they have room or interested in adding one or both. Will let you know when I hear back from them.


Thank you, I really do appreciate it... it would be great to know they are going to homes that people know are good ones.


----------



## queens23 (Jun 24, 2009)

that male is handsome. would go great with my female. they look just alike lol


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> Have you tried working out keeping all the dogs ? We have 5 pits {2 male 3females} and 2 little furries in a 2 bedroom 2 flat. The boys stay in the basement { crated} and the girls and furries stay upstairs with us. It can get a little hectic especially at walkie time but I consider it controlled chaos. The girls have crates if they get too crazy, but most of the time they chill. The boys get to play with girls {1 at a time} in the yard 2xs a day.It can be done but they can be a handful


Honestly, they are both excellent dogs... the male can be a bit food aggressive with other dogs not with people, but that has yet to cause a fight, he just shows his teeth a little bit and then moves and my other male (who is very dominant) moves in to eat his food. The female gets excited and jumps a bit but is sooooooo calm pretty much all of the time, though she doesn't listen very well all of the time when she is told to come. Of course that isn't a reason to get rid of either, but I wasn't sure I had mentioned those things....

to answer your question though... my fiance' and I are getting married in 3 months and then will be moving into a house no bigger than 1700 sq ft. with no basement. Both of us working 4-12 and getting home at 12:30 or 1 am just isn't fair for the dogs to be without attention for that long and I DO NOT leave 2 of my pits together at any time just because I know it isn't a good idea, so the male and female I am selling get crated and right now we live with my mother so she lets them out every few hours... when we have our own place there won't be anyone to do that and having a dog crated for that long everyday is just completely unfair to them... especially when they love people and attention so much. I'll be sad to see both of them go and like I said, I have well over 3000.00 invested in the male and he has just turned 3 years old, so he has a whole life ahead of him and it should be with someone who can care for him and give him lots of attention... the same goes for the female.


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

queens23 said:


> that male is handsome. would go great with my female. they look just alike lol


Thank you, yeah he really is a beautiful dog.. I will have to post a new pic of him because he has filled out quite a bit since that pic... same cute face, but a wider chest.


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

By the way all... I don't think I mentioned in my initial post that the male HAS to wear a harness. The vet strongly recommended against just a standard collar, so he's been wearing my bit males leather harness since then... he sort of looks like a biker dog because it has these button type things that look like spikes lol.


----------



## borat (Jun 26, 2009)

i have a friend who could use them. he needs a few more for his mass breeding industry


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

borat said:


> i have a friend who could use them. he needs a few more for his mass breeding industry


Why even post when you are contributing nothing? The female is to be spayed so what does breeding have to do with this, unless your just being a smart ass which isn't needed.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

borat said:


> i have a friend who could use them. he needs a few more for his mass breeding industry


So go to your friend's house and bend over biggin...


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

borat said:


> i have a friend who could use them. he needs a few more for his mass breeding industry


lololollolol


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

borat said:


> i have a friend who could use them. he needs a few more for his mass breeding industry


thankfully you have been banned and I don't have to make you look stupid :flush:


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

Here is a more updated pic of the male


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

he is gorgeous . This is why I need to win the lottery. Icould have enough room to take them all. I wish you luck. I think there are enough GOOD bully lovers out there that you will find a good home for them.They look like you take wonderful care of them

Good Luck and keep us updated


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish I could help


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

bullydogla said:


> I wish I could help


Thanks guys. I appreciate all the help. I am making some calls here as well and am hopeful to find them homes. Unfortunately I still have pups left from her breeding as well and at the same time trying to find good homes for them. I get calls from people who are so... well dumb I guess would be the best way to put it bluntly and if I get the slightest bad feeling, I don't sell them. I've dropped the price like 2 or 3 times already.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Have you tried Pit Bull Rescue and Adoption - Pit Bull Chat Forum


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

Marty said:


> Have you tried Pit Bull Rescue and Adoption - Pit Bull Chat Forum


no I haven't. I've been on the site before though and the people over there are very arrogant and rude and I want nothing to do with them. Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------

